# Made the switch from rifle to compound bow - any tips appreciated



## Sambar30 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi all,

Per the title of the post, I have made the giant leap from rifle to bow hunter. I am looking to hear from others who made the switch and particularly what they found to be the biggest changes they had to make in terms of their approach to hunting and the challenges they faced

I have six months of practice at the bow range ahead of me before i get out hunting in April for our fallow / red rut over here in Australia, so I should have some tight groups and good form before i get out into the field

any other tips and insight will be greatly appreciated

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

First off welcome to the Bow hunting world 

I am your opposite as I've bow hunted for the last 35 years and never really got into gun hunting ...i am about to purchase my first muzzle loader .

#1 don't over bow ....meaning just because you can pull back 100+ lbs doesn't mean you have to . 60-70 lbs properly set up will kill most animals on this planet .

#2 get some professional help / advise from your local bow shop for purchase , set up and coaching on form and the likes from the beginning ....this will save you years of figuring out how to not do things 

#3 Proper draw length is IMPERATIVE for consistent shot placement .

If you start with these 3 things your off to a better start than i was when i was 13 yrs old and teaching myself how to shoot a bow !

Good luck Sir and remember aim small miss small 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glide (Oct 12, 2019)

I have also just started bow hunting this year. So far for me is learning a lot more patience. Used to shooting them anywhere from 100 yds to 500 yds. Practice with the bow every chance you get. Good luck.


----------

